# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Прикольные цитаты из заявлений и объяснительных о сексе

## Irina

*Прикольные цитаты из заявлений и объяснительных о сексе*


1. В деревне я работала дояркой, но в столице коров нет, и мне пришлось заняться легким поведением, чтобы как-то сводить концы с концами.
2. В темноте я наткнулся на голый предмет, который начал меня страстно обнимать и целовать.
3. Жена Постовалова В.Н. обвинила меня в посягательстве на ее мужа для развратного использования, не учитывая того, что ее Виталий Николаевич ни фига не годится даже для нормального времяпрепровождения в постели со знойной дамой.
4. Моя промашка заключалась в том, что впопыхах я наизнанку натянул трусы, которые впоследствии оказались женскими и не моими, в чем меня и уличила жена. (Из показаний следователю)
5. Мы пользовались сексом в свободное от учебы время на добровольных началах все вместе, сгруппировавшиеся по интересам. (Из объяснительной школьницы)
6. После чего нанес мне 7 (семь) визитов, один из которых закончился тяжкой и продолжительной беременностью.
7. Проснувшись, я обнаружил в постели не свою жену, которая спала в наглой позе без прикрытия простыней, потом пригляделся внимательнее и стал сомневаться относительно своей кровати, а дальше и комната показалась мне чужой, и вещи далеко не наши, и мысль просверлила мозги: неужели меня, пьяного, соблазнила какая-то проститутка?! Вот влип, так влип! Слава богу, что женщина оказалась не проституткой, а даже замужней дамой.
8. Стрелкина соблазняла меня полураздетым телом, выставляя напоказ свои половые отличия в виде грудей и т.д., на что я не клюнул, и за это она натравила своих знакомых ребят меня побить. (Из объяснительной школьника)
9. Я был никакой, когда она целовала меня всем телом до оргазного звучания.
10. Увидел на столбе номер телефона. Думал познакомиться с интересной девушкой, а познакомился с триппером.
11. В показаниях гражданина Семакина В.Н. имеется явная клевета, где он утверждает, что он совсем меня не знает, а кто тогда проводил со мной бурную ночь под общим одеялом?
12. Я подсматривал в окно женской бани ради эстетического наслаждения красотой обнаженных тел, а не для ручного удовлетворения похоти, как утверждает дежурный милиционер Анохин.
13. Он оскорбил меня своими извращенными выкрутасами в постели, а когда с ним приехали разбираться мои друзья, стал натягивать презерватив себе на голову. Думал, так его не узнают что ли?
14. Пришлось заплатить девушке по вызову, так как ее сопровождали два амбала, хотя у меня на нее не поднялось желание из-за страха чего-нибудь поймать или нахватать.

----------

